# research study participants needed, thanks



## 18495 (Nov 29, 2005)

Suffering from Irritable Bowel Syndrome?If you have a current diagnosis of IBS and have never been diagnosed with panic disorder you are eligible to participate in a University of Pennsylvania research study about the physical sensations and thoughts you experience. All that is required is that you fill out several brief questionnaires, which should take about 15 minutes. You can fill the questionnaires here: http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~moshier/test.html


----------

